
Booksbyus/scalable-c: Scalable C – The Book - mpweiher
https://github.com/booksbyus/scalable-c
======
jaytaylor
Link to the readable book content:
[https://hintjens.gitbooks.io/scalable-c/content/chapter1.htm...](https://hintjens.gitbooks.io/scalable-c/content/chapter1.html)

